# TTG Client Response Gallery



## theturninggate (Jan 26, 2008)

*TTG Client Response Gallery* is the selection gallery steroids.


      The gallery employs FormToEmail.com’s FormToEmail PHP script to collect data from clients, including image selections, image ratings, individual image comments and more. The gallery employs Slimbox to allow large-size image previews without disrupting form input, and also allows clients to download a copy of each image to their own machine. The gallery’s features include:

FormToEmail powered delivery for client feedback
Slimbox-driven large image previews
Thumbnail annotations
Thumbnail tokens for numerical ratings and color labels
Selection checkboxes
Individual comment areas for each image
Client assignable ratings
Third-rendition, downloadable large-size images
Input areas for name, email address and general comments
Valid XHTML, CSS, etc. as is the norm for TTG galleries
You might have caught the beta discussion in the previous thread. Please address any further discussion to this thread, however.

If you expect to be using this gallery regularly, you might want to consider the purchase of FormToEmail Pro, which makes it even better. For a full run-down of features, visit the site.

Given the nature of this gallery and to restrict access only to specific clients, you might also want to implement password protection of your exported galleries.

And finally, I want to hear from you about this gallery. If there are additional features you'd like to see, or features you think need changing, tell me. I want to tune this thing to be as useful as possible to photographer-client relations, and if a feature is within my power to implement, I'll try to get it in here.

Also, trying to get a lot of information and controls into a little thumbnail box presents its challenges. If you have any qualms with the gallery layout, tell me that too.

Enough babble. Download TTG Client Response Gallery.


----------



## gha128 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi

wow! What a great gallery - thank you very much. What would make this gallery even better:

- allowing the selection of different size prints or items for ordering
- Paypal shopping cart integration

Basically to replicate some of the functions of http://www.eostemplate.com/eos/index.html

I would pay to have this sort of gallery...


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Jan 28, 2008)

Just Downloaded it and will have a look tonight. I have already requested something similar to Guy already.
I am a bit thick when it comes to web stuff and have tried to use the password protect file that you mention on your site, but I just can't seem to fill it in correctly. Could you possible edit a copy for me to see where I would put two users names and passwords. For example user 1 and password 'password 1' and user 1 and password 'password 2'

Does the password protect the whole site or specific galleries as I would want different users to have access to different galleries but not other users galleries who have passwords.
I hope you don't mind the questions. I used to use a password file that you could set names and passwords that would then direct you to a new page for each but it wasn't so secure as this one.

Andrew


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 28, 2008)

Andrew,

Open the password_protect.php file.

You should add your login/password beginning on line 52. Follow the syntax already shown; replace the zubrag/root and admin/adminpass defaults.

Pay close attention to lines 9-17 regarding the code you must add to each protected gallery page.

You will need to setup the password protection for each gallery individually, so you can configure different passwords for each to limit access only to certain users.

If you need more explicit help, contact me via email and I'll try to help you as best I can.

Lines 9-4' are instructions and samples.


----------



## stuart gill (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks so much for this gallery.  What would make it better?  Agree with above, but also option to turn on/off some elements like rating perhaps?  Also ability for gallery to span several pages as with many images a single page gallery can take some time to load.
But this sounds too negative - gallery is already very very useful thanks.  I've already donated, but feel guilty it wasn't enough now!

One other thing, (if you're too busy to suggest a solution I understand) saw your podcast on using gallery (thanks) and tried to rename images in grid to match web names, so I can cut and paste from email reply into lightroom as you did.  I have trouble with virtual copies- if image is 1234.cr2, virtual copy is exported to web as 1234_1 (for copyname 'Copy 1').  I have tried setting a rename preset for filename-copyname, to rename all my images before export, but LR won't rename any files using this preset.  If I change copyname in LR it still gets exported to web as above.  What am I doing wrong.  Thanks


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Stuart,

Spanning multiple pages isn't possible. An HTML form cannot span more than a single page. The best solution, if you feel your gallery is getting too large, is to break it into multiple galleries.

As for the virtual copies, it's not something I've played with before. I just had a look, but couldn't really come up with much in trying to get the file to rename. :(

I wonder if someone with more experience using virtual copies might have a solution?


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Jan 31, 2008)

I use virtual copies to make the index gallery but use the actual images for this gallery so I don't get the _1 etc after the file.
I will have a look later and see what I get and if there is a way round it. btw. what are you trying to do with the virtual copies, are they different edits of the same image?

Andrew


----------



## grahamr (Jan 31, 2008)

theturninggate;7'68 said:
			
		

> Hi Stuart,
> 
> Spanning multiple pages isn't possible. An HTML form cannot span more than a single page. The best solution, if you feel your gallery is getting too large, is to break it into multiple galleries.
> 
> ...


 
Matt & Stuart

I use virtual copies extensivly with the original TTG selection gallery, my workflow is such that i post a gallery that is Color1, BW1, Color2, BW2 etc. 

when the client selects thier shots and fills out the form i paste it in the find box, "find any" option and it finds all the shots selected, both the virtual copies and the originals. Lightroom names a file (at least for me) "ORIGNAME.jpg" and "origname-1.jpg" for the first virual copy, -2 -3 etc, and the find box seems to find them fine for me.

also, i want to add that i never rename anything - when i import my images they are named initials_date_filenumber.nef - when they endup online they follow the same format, except -X added


----------



## grahamr (Jan 31, 2008)

Matt, 

my only request would be for a "spinoff" of this gallery, and i don't know how hard it would be to do.

what i would like to see is the frame-size stay similar, comment box, image info etc. 

Where ratings are have 5 options and each option have a text box vs a check box. 
the 5 option labels would be set from teh web panel, and the number could (ideally' vary from gallery to gallery, but not image to image. 

the labels would be used for a photographer to input image sizes, the text box would be set to only accept numbers, and would be used to choose print quantity.

This would let someone like myself get either a "select which products you want on cd" order, or a "select the prints you want and the quantities, and the next time i talk to you will be delivery" order.

Currently i have my clients select the shots they want, and note the "image number" in the comment box with size and quantity - hardley ideal, but for the amount of business i do like this it has been working fine.

By being able to change the text for the "rating" from 1 to 4x6 or even the word "rating" to "size" and have a table defining what each "size" is, it would make my clients life easier and reduce the potential of them clicking in the wrong spot or typing the wrong number.

wow.. alot longer rambling then i wanted...


----------



## stuart gill (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input.
I guess I will just have to break my galleries down into more useable chunks.
To answer Easternherp's question - I just use Virtual Copies sometimes for a whole B&W gallery, and sometimes add colour treatments to just one or two images within a gallery if I think they would benefit.


----------



## theturninggate (Feb 2, 2008)

I just wanted to take a moment to thank you all for the feedback. I'm working on another project right now, but will be revisiting the Client Response gallery sometime afterwards and will definitely take all of this under advisement. Thanks!


----------



## JonathanRyan (Feb 18, 2008)

*Wow*

Just downloaded this template today and it's totally awesome.  This could solve a LOT of problems for me 

Haven't had time to more than kick the tyres at the moment so I'm bound to be back with loads of feature requests when I have....in the meantime, I'd love a way to flag images while they are open in Slimbox


----------



## theturninggate (Feb 26, 2008)

TTG Client Response Gallery has been updated to version 1.1.
 Enabled automatic detection for TTG XML Auto Index.
 By popular request, client response elements, including selection checkboxes, download image links, comment fields and client ratings, can now be enabled/disabled individually.
 Maximum size for third-rendition Large images is now 15,''' pixels.
The second and third items have been implemented in accordance with user feedback, so I hope you'll all find that this update better suits your needs. Please keep the feedback coming. What else can I do to improve this for its stated purpose as a mechanism to facilitate the exchange of images and information between photographers and clients?


----------



## eric_may (Mar 28, 2008)

*not sure if this is possible but*

is there anyway to allow the people that make the selection and comment be shown to others when posting a new gallery with selected images.  I shoot a lot of music acts and there are multiple people (the artist, managers, art directors, publicity, etc.) choosing photos and would love some way of showing everyone what everyone has chosen.  

thanks


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 29, 2008)

That sort of thing would require a database, user logins and a lot more PHP, and probably wouldn't really work coming out of LR.


----------



## RobTesnear (Apr 15, 2008)

When I export my configured TTG Client Response Gallery from LR and click on the index file in the exported location the thumbnails are fine but the images do not display. The image box expands and displays perfectly but contains no image inside. A number of Galleries (AgWPGExport-42 thru AgWPGExport-47) seem to be stored under C:\Documents and Settings\Username\Local Settings\Temp\ and all these Galleries work as expected when clicking the index.html file.

Is there somewhere special i need to export the Gallery to or something I’m missing?

Thanks


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 15, 2008)

Rob, I can't imagine what would be causing behavior such as that. Can you post a gallery online so that I can take a look?


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 16, 2008)

*TTG Client Response Gallery Preview*

G'day folks,

I'm now deep in development for TTG Client Response Gallery 2.'. The template is nowhere near ready for distribution at the moment, but I've posted a test gallery and wanted to share.

The gallery is now using Highslide for large preview, which allows users to open multiple images for side-by-side comparison. You can also continue to interact with the page while images are enlarged, so you can click selections and type comments with the large image showing.

One thing I never liked about the 1.x series for this gallery was the way it looked. A priority for 2.' is to increase content and reduce clutter, and to improve the gallery aesthetically overall. To this end, I've organized the information and controls for each image into a tabbed interface.

And, as you might expect, the gallery has been brought up-to-date with the latest version of the TTG header, including menu items. In the final version, the menu items will launch pages in a new window as a safety precaution to prevent users from clicking to another page and losing their form input. This is not in the test gallery, however. In the end, the user should be able to click anything on the page without fear of losing their form input.

Please have a look and let me know your thoughts.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 16, 2008)

That Highslide thing is _soooo cool!_


----------



## Juergen (Apr 16, 2008)

The new gallery looks very cool.
If you need a beta tester for windows, you know where to reach me.

Jürgen


----------



## RobTesnear (Apr 16, 2008)

VERY NICE updates to an already fantastic gallery!

Haven't played with this gallery much, of course, but so far I LOVE the Highslide feature. Its great for clients. Very professional tabbed interface, colors, layout and updated selection feature. What I would like to see is a general comments area _option_ for comments on the entire gallery while retaining the area for individual image comments as well. 

Again, GREAT updates! Thanks Matt! Looking forward to this one.


----------



## jheartland (Apr 16, 2008)

*General comments*

First off, many many thanks for putting in the effort to make these galleries.  I've been using the client response gallery in my site and I'm eagerly following all of your gallery updates.

Auto Index and Client Response galleries "in the wild":

My site: www.chrispiperphotography.com
Auto Index: www.chrispiperphotography.com/clients/index.php
Client Response: http://www.chrispiperphotography.com/clients/caleb/

In regards to the newest Client Response iteration:

1. Will there still be a "general comments" section or just the individual comments per each image?  I think the general comments section is useful and not redundant so I hope it makes the cut.

2. I noticed that the rating tab allows more than one green check, instead of the more conventional radio button group behavior of allowing only one check.  I understand this is a rough demo and I'm not trying to be picky, just making notes.

3. Grouping the Name/Email entries at the top of the page and the Send button on bottom isn't as clean as the previous gallery where they are all grouped together at the bottom of the page.

4. I really like the current ability to toggle the sections (checkboxes, rating flags, metadata) on and off to create a gallery that does exactly what you want rather than forcing you into a one-size-fits-all aesthetic.  I understand that it would add yet another level of complexity, but I would really like to see a couple "user defined/user titled" checkboxes and/or tabs as well.  I would set up four tabs: Prints, Processing, Comments and Rate.  

- Print has checks for print sizes (8x1', 5x7, 4x6, custom) - multiple checks allowed
- Processing has checks for processing options (BW, sepia, glow, etc) - multiple checks allowed
- Rate has checks for 1 through five and only a single check is allowed
- Write is as currently implemented

Again, thanks for all of your effort and it's most definately appreciated.  I'm also a willing beta tester if you need one.

Chris


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2008)

That Highslide thing is nice with also being able to move them around.

I noticed that we can rate more than one value. Maybe why you note _(Choose one)_.

I would suggest to put the send button alongside the "Name" and "Email" fields tough... This would give the user a last chance to check if he correctly filled those fields before sending. It seem lost alone at present.


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, guys. 

I had considered eliminating the general comments box, but it sounds like people want it in, so it will be. I'll also provide an option to position the Name and Email fields either at the top or bottom of the page according to user preference.

Tabs will have the ability to be toggled, most definitely. The Download Hi-Res button will also have a toggle for those that don't want to use it. I'm planned to include at least one Custom tab with checkboxes that can be edited; maybe more. 

As for multiple items being selectable on Ratings, that will have to stay as is. The reason is for grouping of results in the email that gets sent. Using checkboxes, the results can be formatted into comma-separated lists, easily used in LR by copy and pasting. Using Radio buttons, only one can be selected at a time, but the results are received in single-item format.

The next thing I'm going to focus on is getting some customization into the gallery -- colors, font sizes, the basic stuff. At that point, I'll probably release a beta, and then start working on the custom tabs and such after that.

Again, thanks for the feedback. I've got to run, but will (of course) check in again later. 

Matt


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 21, 2008)

*TTG Client Response Gallery 2.0 R1*

TTG Client Response Gallery 2.' R1 is now available for beta testing. This is not a feature-complete release, though what features are present should be in good, working order.

At present, the gallery is only available via this thread, and is neither documented on nor available from my website.

What's in:

All components previously seen in my demonstration gallery are in this build, now with color controls, adjustable sliders and on/off toggles. Images launch using Highslide, allowing users to open multiple large images for side-by-side comparison. Images can be clicked-and-dragged around the browser window. General comments are back and the form group containing name, email and general comments can be positioned either above or below the thumbnail gallery.

To-do:

Customizable panes.
Color labels / photographer's notes.
Reorganize gallery controls.

Notes to testers:

I've tested the gallery pretty thoroughly in LR/Mac and not at all in LR/Windows. Windows-users, please share your experiences.

I've tested exported galleries in Safari and Firefox/Mac, but very little in Opera or the Internet Explorers. Please export galleries in various configurations and throw them at a number of different browsers. Let me know if anything breaks.

Also, let me know if there are any additions you'd like to see made to the To-do list.

Notes to translators:

I've tried to keep up with localization strings for all of the Web module options. Everything in the Site Info pane should be identical to what's in the Slimbox gallery (at least, I don't recall making any changes), so those strings can most likely be cannibalized and implemented here for anyone wanting to do German or French localizations. Might be worth waiting for the final 2.' release, though.

Thanks to all for the feedback and assistance you've provided thus far.

Download ZIP package.

There may or may not be another beta before the 2.' release, depending on how things go.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 26, 2008)

*TTG Client Response Gallery* is the selection gallery steroids.


      The gallery employs FormToEmail.com’s FormToEmail PHP script to collect data from clients, including image selections, image ratings, individual image comments and more. The gallery employs Slimbox to allow large-size image previews without disrupting form input, and also allows clients to download a copy of each image to their own machine. The gallery’s features include:

FormToEmail powered delivery for client feedback
Slimbox-driven large image previews
Thumbnail annotations
Thumbnail tokens for numerical ratings and color labels
Selection checkboxes
Individual comment areas for each image
Client assignable ratings
Third-rendition, downloadable large-size images
Input areas for name, email address and general comments
Valid XHTML, CSS, etc. as is the norm for TTG galleries
You might have caught the beta discussion in the previous thread. Please address any further discussion to this thread, however.

If you expect to be using this gallery regularly, you might want to consider the purchase of FormToEmail Pro, which makes it even better. For a full run-down of features, visit the site.

Given the nature of this gallery and to restrict access only to specific clients, you might also want to implement password protection of your exported galleries.

And finally, I want to hear from you about this gallery. If there are additional features you'd like to see, or features you think need changing, tell me. I want to tune this thing to be as useful as possible to photographer-client relations, and if a feature is within my power to implement, I'll try to get it in here.

Also, trying to get a lot of information and controls into a little thumbnail box presents its challenges. If you have any qualms with the gallery layout, tell me that too.

Enough babble. Download TTG Client Response Gallery.


----------



## jheartland (Apr 21, 2008)

*Beta testing*

Thanks Matt, I just downloaded the zip and will start in on it this week.

>>
To-do:

Customizable panes.
...
<<

Fantastic news!  Can you elaborate further (pane's content, behavior, types of customization allowed)?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 21, 2008)

I plan to add a pane with customizable checkbox selections -- possible uses include print-size orders, processing choices, assigning images to groups, etc. -- and maybe a pane for additional IPTC data (whatever people want drawn in, manageable from the Image Settings pane).

Any other ideas?


----------



## jheartland (Apr 21, 2008)

*Customized pane(s)*

>>
I plan to add a pane with customizable checkbox selections -- possible uses include print-size orders, processing choices ...
<<

Exactly what I was hoping for, I'm really looking forward to trying it out.

>>
Any other ideas?
<<

Matted and/or framed
Glossy or matte
etc

Depending on your type of photography, you could use the custom panel to really cater to your clients.  I image stock photography is different than portraits, and editorial and PJ photography is different still.

And a big, and possibly unfulfillable request - PayPal/credit card processing.

I've seen some PayPal enabled LR galleries but have been hesitant to try them out on a live site.  I don't know what it would take to integrate a client select gallery with PayPal,  but I'd like to see it.  The client makes their selections + print sizes + processing choices and then clicks the "PayPal" button.  They are taken to the PayPal site with the client selection information breakdown and they can check out.  The client select form emails you that you have a paid for order, as opposed to just a selection.

You'd have to set up print pricing for this to work but if you can, then you have a real shoot to show to purchase site.  I've been contemplating going to a SmugMug, Zenfolio pro account in order to take advantage of the shopping cart functionality, but I wish I didn't have to.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## jheartland (Apr 21, 2008)

*continued*

>>
You'd have to set up print pricing for this to work but if you can
<<

An XML file with print sizing and cost sitting in the directory perhaps?


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 22, 2008)

PayPal is somewhat out of my range right now. I haven't had a chance to sort out how something like that would work. Need to study up on shopping carts and the like before I can get into that, and it probably wouldn't fit into the Client Response Gallery, although, maybe someday into a separate template ...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 22, 2008)

Matt, there's a free backend I used a while back to set up my own gallery cart system, which I would be easy to hard code into the HTML, although no idea whether you could do it with a separate price list.  Might be worth a look though: http://www.mals-e.com/


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 22, 2008)

Victoria,
That looks very promising. I'll be sure to check it out in greater depth once the Client Response Gallery (and maybe a few other things) is/(are) off my plate. Thanks!


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 26, 2008)

*TTG Client Response Gallery 2.0 R2*

TTG Client Response Gallery 2.' R2 is now available. Changes since R1 include some bug fixes and refinements, and the addition of two Custom checkbox panes/tabs. I've also moved the controls around some, putting colors mostly into the Color Palette, and options into Appearance.

Sample gallery.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 26, 2008)

That's looking great Matt!  Nice job!

Out of interest, do any of your galleries have a 'download hi-res' option?  My brother got married a few weeks ago and I need to put a gallery up for friends to be able to download the full res.  I could script it myself, but you may have already done it!


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 26, 2008)

This is the only one with a 'download hi-res' option. Is it handled here the way you'd like it to be, or did you have something else in mind?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 26, 2008)

I haven't looked at this one carefully yet Matt - just tossing ideas around at the moment.  I wouldn't need all the extra blurb (metadata, processing, notes etc), just the thumbnails, click for larger image, and a full res download link.  I had thought about being able to flick through the large images rather than going back to thumbnail each time... I'm entirely undecided.... are you getting the idea I haven't thought this through properly yet?!


----------



## RobTesnear (Apr 28, 2008)

I've tried TTG Client Response Gallery 2.' R2 in XP Pro and LR starts building the gallery as expected but doesn't finish "_building the requested page_". LR freezes at that point and must be closed through Task Manager. No feedback other than that due to the above circumstances. The displayed portion looks great as does the demo album. All other TTG Galleries work GREAT, including the prior TTG Client Response Gallery release.

Sounds like the Mac version works great. 

Thanks Matt,

Rob


----------



## jheartland (Apr 28, 2008)

*TTG Client Gallery sample/feedback*

Matt,

I used the beta to host this gallery for a friend:

http://chrispiperphotography.com/clients/bryan/index.php

pwd: scottnathan

My comments:

1. On the Metadata tab: I unchecked Flash and Exposure, but the headers still show, just with no data.  

2. Is there a "tab border" selection - so that you could see the outline of the tab if you colored it a contrasting (i.e. black in my case) color?

3. Not a Client Select question, but I'm using the password protect php file you have hosted on TTG.  I'm getting a short character string ("");   }  }  ?>) at the top of my galleries.  This is probably a php <--> html interpretation but I'm curious if you've seen it before.  

I'm very happy with the gallery and I'm downloading the new one now.  I just shot a family/children session this weekend and I'm looking forward to using the images in the newest iteration.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## RobTesnear (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm sticking with Client Response Gallery 1.1 until I can get 2.' to work under XP. Could be an issue on my end as far as I know. In the meantime is there a way to expand the text area width immediately above the gallery images? I want to place instructions on gallery usage in that area and would like to utilize some of the unused space on each side to keep the gallery page compact.

Here is the link with what I have so far with some sample images SOOC. Haven't completed the Monoslideshow pages (Home and About pages) and the gallery index page.

http://www.robtesnearphoto.com


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 29, 2008)

@Rob: I can't remember whether the description area is adjustable in the 1.x line for this gallery, but the width can be changed in the 2.' betas.

@All: Is anyone else experiencing the same issue as Rob with the 2.' beta not finishing creation in Windows?


----------



## Juergen (Apr 29, 2008)

theturninggate said:


> @All: Is anyone else experiencing the same issue as Rob with the 2.' beta not finishing creation in Windows?




I had no problems but used only 4 or 5 images for the tests. Maybe it's  caused by the default rendering of the large Hires images, but I don't know how large his gallery was. But it also can be another problem with his XP.

That's why I suggested, to turn off the Hires option by default and put it as the last setting in output settings panel. If you want ot make a gallery with many images, it can take a long time to render the hires images, if you don't have a very fast computer.

Juergen


----------



## RobTesnear (Apr 29, 2008)

I was using 6 5-6Mp .NEF images for the gallery as a test with 2.' and never completed the creation after about 1' mins using XP Pro SP2 with LR 1.3 on an HP dual core AMD Athlon X2 64. Could be something resident I have installed like Spybot SD Resident, etc.

Can you explain more about the Hires option and the output setting panel?   Are there settings that might help the images load faster on the web? I rendering straight from the .NEF files which are about 5-6 Mb per image.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Juergen (Apr 29, 2008)

RobTesnear;137'1 said:
			
		

> I was using 6 5-6Mp .NEF images for the gallery as a test with 2.' and never completed the creation after about 1' mins using XP Pro SP2 with LR 1.3 on an HP dual core AMD Athlon X2 64. Could be something resident I have installed like Spybot SD Resident, etc.



Then it must anything else on your PC.



> Can you explain more about the Hires option and the output setting panel?   Are there settings that might help the images load faster on the web? I rendering straight from the .NEF files which are about 5-6 Mb per image.


There is nothing you can do, if you are not familar with the code of the LUA galleries.
It's most a problem of Lightroom, how it works with gallery code.
At the moment the Hires option is turned on by default. If you now load the template, Lightroom renders all images (HiRes, previews and thumbnails). If you further change the size of any of these image types then all images are rerendered. It can take a long time if you have a collection or folder with a lot of images for the gallery.

So it was my suggestion to turn on the hires option only after all other sizes are fixed. Last week I sent Matt a little trick to avoid the rerendering of Hires images, if the Hires option is turned off. It is in the R2 release now.

My second suggestion was to place the Hires option at the end of the output settings and turn it off by default. That can speed up gallery creation, if you don't change the thumbnail or preview size after turning HiRes on, because the HiRes images are only rendered once and not many times. It's no problem if you have only a few images but with larger galleries and a slower computer it can be a problem. This suggestion is not in the R2 release.

Juergen


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 30, 2008)

The second suggestion slipped by me somehow. I've just disabled the hi-res by default, so they'll be turned off in the next release, whatever it is.


----------



## Juergen (Apr 30, 2008)

theturninggate said:


> The second suggestion slipped by me somehow. I've just disabled the hi-res by default, so they'll be turned off in the next release, whatever it is.




Yes, you disabled the slider for the Hires images, but the option is on by default.

Juergen


----------



## theturninggate (May 2, 2008)

*TTG Client Response Gallery 2.0 R3*

TTG Client Response Gallery 2.' R3 is now available.

Metadata pane labels can now be enabled/disabled and customized.
Download Hi-Res now disabled by default to facilitate faster template loading on first run.
UI tweaks.
Unless someone discovers any show-stopping bugs, this may be the last LR 1.x compatible release of this gallery. I'm going to start implementing some features dependent upon beta build features. If supported features appear in a public build of LR, I'll release the updated gallery again.

As usual, please let me know if there are any problems or feature requests.

Download R3.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## madelien (May 4, 2008)

thank you for directing me this way,  this is a one fiiiiine piece of software,  and as soon as I have paid my last Visa bill (it was a big one),  I'll drop you a donation in PayPal.

Oh,  and I was wondering if there would be a way to make a custom tab the main and only tab.  I now have one tab "print",  and I would like it if that could show without you having to click it.


----------



## theturninggate (May 5, 2008)

Madelien,

Under the Appearance pane, filed under the Components section, there's an option Pane Active On Load, which allows you to select which tab you'd like to be active first.

In your case, you'd want to disable all of the other tabs, setup your custom tab and set the Pane Active On Load to either Custom 1 or Custom 2.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## RobTesnear (May 11, 2008)

*Custom configuration resets to default*

When using the TTG Client Response Gallery 1.1 it seems my custom configuration is reset to the default configuration at certain times, mostly when switching between galleries. Is there a way to keep this from happening or backup my custom configuration so that I can reload the settings in order to keep the CR gallery look consistent. I plan to use multiple galleries with the same configuration.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## theturninggate (May 12, 2008)

Rob,

In the Web module, look to the left panel for Templates. Here, you can save presets for a gallery by clicking the Add button. Thereafter, if you'd like to update your preset with new settings, you can right-click the preset and tell it to do so. You can apply a saved preset to any group of photos.

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 26, 2008)

*TTG Client Response Gallery* is the selection gallery steroids.


      The gallery employs FormToEmail.com’s FormToEmail PHP script to collect data from clients, including image selections, image ratings, individual image comments and more. The gallery employs Slimbox to allow large-size image previews without disrupting form input, and also allows clients to download a copy of each image to their own machine. The gallery’s features include:

FormToEmail powered delivery for client feedback
Slimbox-driven large image previews
Thumbnail annotations
Thumbnail tokens for numerical ratings and color labels
Selection checkboxes
Individual comment areas for each image
Client assignable ratings
Third-rendition, downloadable large-size images
Input areas for name, email address and general comments
Valid XHTML, CSS, etc. as is the norm for TTG galleries
You might have caught the beta discussion in the previous thread. Please address any further discussion to this thread, however.

If you expect to be using this gallery regularly, you might want to consider the purchase of FormToEmail Pro, which makes it even better. For a full run-down of features, visit the site.

Given the nature of this gallery and to restrict access only to specific clients, you might also want to implement password protection of your exported galleries.

And finally, I want to hear from you about this gallery. If there are additional features you'd like to see, or features you think need changing, tell me. I want to tune this thing to be as useful as possible to photographer-client relations, and if a feature is within my power to implement, I'll try to get it in here.

Also, trying to get a lot of information and controls into a little thumbnail box presents its challenges. If you have any qualms with the gallery layout, tell me that too.

Enough babble. Download TTG Client Response Gallery.


----------



## RobTesnear (May 12, 2008)

Great Matt. Thanks! That will help immensely.


----------



## RobTesnear (May 18, 2008)

I've seen the video on multiple albums in monoslideshow and was wondering if  this would be possible to have multiple albums in the format of the Client Response gallery. I'd like to post separate albums for my clients with the capabilities of the CR gallery. I'd also use pw protection on some.

Oh, btw, the problem with the large images not appearing was due to the gallery name. Don't use an apostrophe (') in the gallery name like *Blanca's web gallery*.

Thanks, 
Rob


----------



## theturninggate (May 18, 2008)

Hi Rob,

You can use one of my gallery indexes, like TTG XML Auto Index, to pull multiple galleries together. You can see a sample here.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## RobTesnear (May 24, 2008)

*TTG Client Response Gallery 2 & XP*

Why am I having trouble running the Client Response Gallery 2 on XP while others seem to be having great success with it on computers running the XP operating system? It hangs just before finishing the "Building Requested Page".

I've tried LR 2 beta with the same result.

Is there a way to correct this? This would be perfect for my clients. 

Thanks, 
Rob


----------



## theturninggate (May 26, 2008)

I have no idea, but hope one of the other Windows users might be able to help you out with this one.


----------



## MAXreefer (May 27, 2008)

I think this gallery just rocks..Really nice.
I have a quick question:
Is it possible to limit the "selection box" to only one possible. What I am trying to do is for example publish 1' pictures and the viewer should pick the picture he likes the best. Therefore of course I only want to give him the option to choose only 1 picture.
Hope you understand what I am trying to achieve and thanks for any suggestions 

Michael


----------



## RobTesnear (May 27, 2008)

theturninggate said:


> I have no idea, but hope one of the other Windows users might be able to help you out with this one.



Thanks, Matt. It would be helpful to hear from others with this issue, if there are any others.  
I get the same on my XP laptop. Should I try CRG 2 with Vista?


----------



## theturninggate (May 28, 2008)

@maxreefer: It could be done by using radio buttons instead of check boxes, but that introduces problems with results grouping in the feedback email (i.e. there is no grouping), so I opted not to use them. Keeping the checkboxes, no, there's no way to limit users to one selection.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 28, 2008)

Might it be done with a touch of javascript - as you turn one on, the others turn off?


----------



## firstarsbrnwhite (Jun 2, 2008)

Im having a small problem. The form to email script has stopped sending selection choices. It was however working when I first tested the template on my server. 
see http://www.ryanvosburg.com/webgallery/ pass: flowtree

I do receive the comments and email but the selection #‘s arn’t working anymore, no matter which browser I use. any help is greatly appreciated. I love your templates and what your doing for the community. thank you


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 5, 2008)

*Client Reponse Gallery 2.0 R5*

G'day folks,

After a hiatus, I'm back at work on the Client Response Gallery and happy to report that 2.' is coming along nicely. I've totally overhauled the interface again, but I think the improvements are well worth the change. Improvements include:

Cleaner layout.
More screen real estate for thumbnails.
 Smaller Javascript footprint, which should solve the Nonresponsive Script errors in larger galleries.
Fewer scripts means the gallery will be easier to update and more difficult to break.
I don't have a testing build ready for public consumption, but I have posted a test gallery. I'd love you have to take a look and offer feedback.

View the CRG 2.' R5 test gallery.

The Response Panes (TM) are now launched via Highslide, rather than hanging off the side of the thumbnail. This cleans things up a lot. And the smaller Javascript footprint comes in direct correlation to the riddance of tabs, which required a JS array for each individual instance (and that's why there were often nonresponsive script errors in large galleries; that shouldn't happen anymore).

And, for the sake of comparison, here's the R4 test gallery.

I plan to create icons for Selection, Download and Respond and move the buttons into the corners of the thumbnail frame to free up more screen space. It may or may not be an option to have them that way or the current way, depending on how much of a headache it gives me.

I think that's all I have for news at the moment. As always, looking forward to hearing your opinions on the new direction this gallery is taking.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## jimburgess (Jul 7, 2008)

I've downloaded and installed TTG Client Response Gallery 2.' R3. I'm testing it with two versions of a photo, a JPG and a TIF. The gallery doesn't appear to work with the TIF file. The two photos show up in the gallery as "photoname" and "photoname_1" and when previewed in the browser, both of the download links download a JPG file. It appears the gallery replaced the TIF with a JPG. Are TIF files not recognized and handled by the gallery? I'm trying this gallery for use as a download mechanism as well as a way to select images.
Thanks.


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 8, 2008)

The web module outputs all images in JPG format, that being the most web-friendly of formats. TIF files are generally not web-friendly, and so the web module doesn't export them.

With a little hacking, you could easily replace your exported downloadables with TIF images of the same name, and then do a Find & Replace All to swap the file extensions in the gallery code. You'd just have to be careful not to change the JPG extensions that are supposed to be JPGs.

So ... You wouldn't want to do a Find ( .jpg ) & Replace All ( .tif ), but if you were clever naming your TIF files ahead of time, maybe something like this:

FilenameTIF.tif, you could then do this:

Find ( TIF.jpg ) & Replace All ( TIF.tif ).

Something like that ...


----------



## jimburgess (Jul 8, 2008)

Matthew...thanks for the response. I tried something similar to what you suggested by renaming files, but kept screwing it up. I'm now working on an approach for downloads using the Album Index template. And I'll revisit the selection gallery when the new version is finished.


----------



## jheartland (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Matthew,

I've not checked in to your latest revisions of the Clients Select Gallery, but I was actively following it's development earlier this year.  I wanted to let you see a "real world" version that I have up and give you a few comments in regards to the client select concept.

A current client select gallery: http://chrispiperphotography.com/proofs/bernardi/index.php

pwd = adminpass

This gallery is for a client to select images to be used in a photo book.  I pared everything away except for the single "select" button.  I also reformatted the gallery contents so they would be displayed with my standard logo / menu / header / footer like the rest of my site.  I had also wanted to put the images in a table and change the layout from two by two, but I was pressed for time and just went ahead with the default gallery behavior.

I had previously used the more standard client select gallery with the print, processing and write tabs but changed it after discussing things with my wife.  She acts as my "average jane consumer" sounding board.  While she could appreciate the functionality of the client select gallery, she basically said it was too complex, too overwhelming and too much work (she didn't say UI but that's what she was referring to).  She said that if she encountered this when shopping that she would take one look at it and move to the next site.  She wanted to see her images, select and buy them in as few clicks as possible, with as little instruction as possible.  Since I'm a programmer by trade I don't have an unbiased view of these things and after some spirited back and forth I accepted her view.  In response, I signed up for a dedicated print provider (Zenfolio.com) to handle my print requests and modified the client select gallery to handle the proofs.

While signing up for a paid print service defeats the point of the free client select gallery, it was worth the cost to get full credit card processing ability and total hands off print processing.  My clients now go to my Zenfolio gallery (clients.chrispiperphotography.com) and order prints through that interface. Zenfolio has a very standard cart system that requires no instruction for anyone who's bought anything online, so the UI requires no handholding or instructions from me. And since I have a Zenfolio plugin to LR I can upload images straight to Zenfolio through Lightroom which is very clean.  In short, Zenfolio shows my clients their images and lets them buy prints with a minimum of hassle and clicks.  I have to pay them but it's a worthwhile tradeoff.   I maintain the custom proofs galleries for books and other photo products.

I don't mean to be critical of your galleries, as I still rely on the Auto Index and Client Select, but I wanted to give you some real world feedback.  In a nutshell, the functionality is great but the interface is not intuitive.  While the feedback from the forums is great, it's easy to forget that we're really only talking to a like minded audience - photographers and computer people.  I don't know if you get much feedback from people outside of this loop but it was eye opening to show my wife the original client select gallery and hear her comments.  How to strike a balance between the two in a single (free) product is not easy.

I'll continue to follow the development of your galleries in general and the Client Select in particular and I hope to be able to offer some constructive criticism where I can.  I'm not sure how to resolve the dilemma of functionality vs simplified UI but there has to be a way.

Thanks for listening,
Chris


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 10, 2008)

All sorts of feedback are appreciated, Chris. I would encourage you to have a look at the most recent version of the gallery, posted last night. The template is not yet available, but the test gallery is posted here. The test gallery is decked out in full features, but just about every aspect of the gallery can be toggled on/off, allowing the photographer to adjust the complexity of the presentation on a per gallery basis. It can be as full-featured as the test gallery, or trimmed down to a simple selection gallery. Large image previews are still powered by Highslide, and now the Response Panes are as well. This gets them off the screen and frees up screen real estate in order to place the emphasis back where it belongs, on the photos. It should also clear up the Javascript issues that were plaguing large galleries in R3.

I'm really pleased with the current version of the gallery, and I think it's coming damn close to a final 2.' release. The reason 2.' has been in beta for so long is that I, like you, haven't been completely satisfied with the feature implementation up through R4.


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 10, 2008)

*TTG Client Response Gallery 2.0 Pre-Final*

TTG Client Response Gallery 2.' has enjoyed the longest development and beta period, and the most revisions of any of my gallery templates. At long last, I'm am happy to announce that the gallery has (tentatively) reached the 2.' Final designation.

However, because 2.' Final contains certain features that require the as yet unreleased Lightroom 2, I am happy to today announce the public release of ...

*TTG Client Response Gallery 2.' Pre-Final*

I've stripped Color Labels and Export Sharpening from the build so that the template can be used in Lightroom 1.4.1.

Things may not yet be perfect, but, as far as I can tell, the template is ready for production use. Therefore, please grab the template and beat the crap out of it. If anything strikes you as broken or wonky, let me know. Otherwise, enjoy!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Medoomi (Jul 15, 2008)

*one missing feature... *

G'day,
I must say, I'm thoroughly impressed with the Client Response Gallery, and the way you have been developing it.  It's looking more user friendly now that you have the user selections in a pop-up box (giving more room for the display of thumbnails).
I had noticed, however, that for photographers using the CRG for subjects to select photos for developing, there's unfortunately one large missing feature--being able to select quantities of photos.  Eg. a subject can indicate he/she wants one 4x6, or one 5x7, but what if he/she wishes two or more?  Using the comment box to indicate quantity becomes rather messy for the csv file that gets sent.
Is there a way to include a quantity box next to dimension formats?  This is the only glaring feature I noticed that it needed...
On a side note, I wondered if there was a more descriptive icon for the pop-up box for selections?  The present icon seems to indicate comments, whereas the pop-up box allows for lots more.
But I must say I am awe-struck by the quality of the work you have made, and I certainly intend donating when I have my first paid customers through it (might be a little while as I'm just starting out).
cheers,
Bert


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 16, 2008)

Medoomi,

It's something I'll keep in mind for a future update. Right now I'm focusing on ironing out the kinks in what's there. Glad you're liking it, though.


----------



## Ant (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi mate, 

Have been trying to get the 2.' version working for LR 2.' beta. Should this be working yet? Or should I try a previous TTG version?

Is there also a field where you enter your email address for the ratings etc to be sent to? Is it the same as the contact field? If so, am not receiving any emails. 

Cheers, 

Ant.


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 21, 2008)

Ant,

The current pre-release version of the template should work in all versions of Lightroom.

To receive emails, you need to manually open the FormToEmail.php file in a text-editor and enter your email address as per the instructions.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## jdsmith (Jul 21, 2008)

*sorta lost here...*

not sure how to start a new thread - can't find a button for that...

I've been working with Lightroom Galleries Complete templates to set my site up and followed the link from there to here. This is pretty much what I was wanting added to the gallery options there. Since I have the shell, contact, etc. set up with LRG, can I use TTG Client Response Gallery in conjunction with it? If so, is there somewhere you could point me to instructions on putting this into thier directory structure? Many, many thanks!!


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 21, 2008)

jdsmith,

From the forum topic listing, you'll find the New Thread button in the upper left, where the New Reply button is when you're reading a topic.

Unfortunately, I don't think there's a way to mesh the TTG galleries with LRG Complete. You might be able to launch the TTG galleries externally, however, from a menu link in LRG Complete. You'd then probably want to provide a return link to get back to the main website from the TTG galleries.


----------



## jdsmith (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks  much - I got it to work for a single gallery, but I'm not sure how I'd be able to link to something that would show a list of all the galleries available...  More reading...  Would be awesome if the client could save their work - no way are my clients going to finish in one sitting!


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 21, 2008)

You could link out from LRG Complete to an installation of TTG XML Auto Index, and then have your external galleries indexed from there.

Saving would be great, but would best be served by a database, that that LR doesn't do. If you're afraid you're clients won't finished in one sitting, you might consider breaking large galleries into smaller, more digestible galleries. If you're shooting a model in a handful of different outfits, for example, rather than putting all the shots into one gallery, you might create a separate gallery for each outfit; For a wedding, you might have one gallery for the ceremony, and another for the reception; etc.


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 26, 2008)

*TTG Client Response Gallery* is the selection gallery steroids.


      The gallery employs FormToEmail.com’s FormToEmail PHP script to collect data from clients, including image selections, image ratings, individual image comments and more. The gallery employs Slimbox to allow large-size image previews without disrupting form input, and also allows clients to download a copy of each image to their own machine. The gallery’s features include:

FormToEmail powered delivery for client feedback
Slimbox-driven large image previews
Thumbnail annotations
Thumbnail tokens for numerical ratings and color labels
Selection checkboxes
Individual comment areas for each image
Client assignable ratings
Third-rendition, downloadable large-size images
Input areas for name, email address and general comments
Valid XHTML, CSS, etc. as is the norm for TTG galleries
You might have caught the beta discussion in the previous thread. Please address any further discussion to this thread, however.

If you expect to be using this gallery regularly, you might want to consider the purchase of FormToEmail Pro, which makes it even better. For a full run-down of features, visit the site.

Given the nature of this gallery and to restrict access only to specific clients, you might also want to implement password protection of your exported galleries.

And finally, I want to hear from you about this gallery. If there are additional features you'd like to see, or features you think need changing, tell me. I want to tune this thing to be as useful as possible to photographer-client relations, and if a feature is within my power to implement, I'll try to get it in here.

Also, trying to get a lot of information and controls into a little thumbnail box presents its challenges. If you have any qualms with the gallery layout, tell me that too.

Enough babble. Download TTG Client Response Gallery.


----------



## thegoatherder (Jul 24, 2008)

*Suggestion/Feedback*

Hey,

Fantastic gallery! So easy to set up and my client was extremely pleased with the ease of use - thank you.

I have a suggestion - the response that is generated is very nice, but what would be better is if the gallery created a new HTML page on the server and emailed me a link to that page. The page would show only the images that the client had selected and/or commented on... this is more visual than trawling through the selected filenames that currently go into the email, and I imagine it would be quite simple to implement - just pass a new XML file through your script?

Thanks,
-- A.


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 25, 2008)

Again, one of those things I would need PHP to do and I'm really not a PHP guy. I wish I were, but I'm not and I've no time just now to become one.

Ideal usage of the gallery requires client cooperation. If they mark each image they comment on as a selection, then you'll be provided a comprehensive list of images that you can simple copy and paste into your Library to isolate the images in question. Then you can run through the comments with what's in front of you. If they fail to mark their selections, however, yeah ... trolling through their feedback can become a pain.

I'm glad the gallery is serving it's purpose to some extent in its present state, though. I'm still working to clean it up and improve it for the final 2.' release.


----------



## Safariguy (Jul 29, 2008)

Very cool template. After all of your hard work, you may not like that I actually want fewer features... I really like the way the images are displayed and want to use it just as a simple yet elegant gallery. I have turned off all of the features that I can.

Two questions, Can the  big general comments panel section (the one that can be moved above or below the gallery) be turned off as well? I am happy for clients just using the contact button to send me an email.

Second, When the large image pops up it shows the caption. Is there a switch to add more information? Ideally, I would like to show both filename and caption and perhaps the title as well.

Good job!


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 30, 2008)

Safariguy,

I've just added the feature to Disable All Forms to my development build of the gallery. This allows the template to be used as a regular image gallery, without response features. It will be in the next release.

As for the captions, you can customize caption content using the Image Settings pane.

Now that LR2 is public, I'll hopefully have a full-featured build of the template ready soon.


----------



## Safariguy (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for that!

Ahh yes, I forgot that I could custom add all 3 and I see that I can use HTML for line breaks... awesome!

I am using ver 2.' so I am anxious to see how the output sharpen will work on these web galleries.

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 31, 2008)

TTG Client Response Gallery 2.' has been released. Please follow up via the new thread.

If a moderator could please close this thread off, I would appreciate it.

Thanks,
Matt


----------

